# H: Various stuff W: Empire or Nids or Paypal



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Good day, as I'm home for a week and a bit I'm having the obligatory clearout of my old room so I'm getting rid of stuff that is just sat boxed up under my bed or in carry cases. I'm now back in Poland but everything is labelled up so my parents can find it so if anyone's still interested in any of this stuff let me know - It's all UK based and international postage isn't a problem as long as you cover most of it give or take

I'll update with stuff as I find it but for now I have:

*40K*

Old metal Furioso dreadnought painted but no base

Old Furioso dread but with a metal multimelta right arm and CC left - has been stripped

2 BA dread sarcophagus's, one is perfect, the other has a big crack all around the middle section as if it's been nearly pulled off when removed from the mould (got them through GW mail order about 8 years ago and the first one they sent was crap, so was the second so the third time they mailed me 3 of them  )

Metal blood angel tactical marines half painted - pics are up on heresy somewhere and I'll link them when I find them.








Those guys!

Also have metal bodies of some assault marines that have been stripped but no arms

Catachan infantry - 27 normal dudes inc one with flamer and a couple of missing knives etc - 2 heavy flamers - 1 heavy bolter - one sergeant with plasma pistol and power claw thing.

*Blood Bowl*

Human blood bowl team with Ogre - painted








http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170839402005?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649

High Elf Blood Bowl Team - painted

Undead Team - Painted - has extra zombies and ghouls in the team too

*WHFB*

Ogre Kingdoms army (will be on ebay tomorrow so this is a chance to get in before I put it up) which consists of:
2 units of bulls (one 8 one 6)
















4 Iron guts








Ninja Maneater
hunter
2 Sabretusks








25 Gnoblars
8 trappers
3 yhetees
The ltd edition Tyrant - The one with all the guns and the massive Iron Fist









Second Edit: - Here's a link to pics of the OK army http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums/n540/Turnip86/Ogre Kingdoms/

Vampire Counts old metal black coach... you know... the one that never glues properly 

1 base of metal spirit host

*LotR*

25 Moria goblins - Painted

3 Metal Lothlorian Elves - Primed black

That's about it for now but will post up more when I find it.

If anyone wants pics then ask either in the thread or PM me.

As for wants I'm after:

Empire - pretty much anything, can be old can be new painted or unpainted not bothered.
Tyranids - Looking for elites, fast attack or heavy support options, particular preference to zoanthropes, hive guard or monstrous creatures although more gaunts/gants would also be considered
Paypal - Gief me your monies!

Cheers for looking, ask if you want more info on anything


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Updated with a few new things and pics/links to photo bucket

http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums/n540/Turnip86/Ogre Kingdoms/

Edit: The rhino is up on ebay, I didn't bother sticking the Ogre's up in the end because I'm heading back to Poland before they would finish leaving my parents to pack them all up (I'd do it before I go but I combine postage for multiple wins) So just a few odd bits going up. Keep and eye out! (and bid)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170838757942?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Updated with eBay links for the rhino and human blood bowl team. Get your bids in while they're hot.

The other stuff could go up on eBay at any time this week so if you want to sort a deal out you'll have to be quick


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Updated the list slightly and made it easier to read - Also a shameless plug for the eBay auctions, the rhino finishes tomorrow and the human BB team on Wednesday


----------

